# balancing casting reels



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Been out of the casting loop for a while. Ive heard several different ways to balance the casting reel whats the newest and best way to balance your casting reel?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

You tube -- Tommy Farmer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYZCtBGfNY


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

If you check the run-out of the spool, You will find it can be out as much as .025 out off true.
so if you cut the spool true, it will be balanced. once it is true, you can just put line on reel and cast.
time after time. just my 2-cent. [ willielongcaster ]


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

how do you cut the spool true


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It will require machining tools to cut down the spool.

Having balanced many spools, I can say that some are indeed out of true and will not balance properly. For me, those reels are delegated to fishing status. 

Most spools can be balanced properly, it just takes time and effort to get the right combination of humps and course fill between the humps. Once that balance is worked out never strip all of the line off (leave the bottom 20-30 yrds) and the spool wil retain it's balance indefinately. I have tournament reels that have had the same balance hump for many years.

In my experience, a perfectly balanced spool (with no line) can actually be a challenge to get perfect after the line is put on.

Like I've said before, spool balance is more art than science but very much worth the effort.

Tommy


----------



## Hook"um (Nov 7, 2011)

This post got me started this winter, like everyone the quest for extra yards is never ending..

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/880239/6500-sports-rocket-build-on-a-whim


----------

